# woodgrain switch boxes



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

im thinkin bout makin custom real wood switch boxes an dash mounts 
this one is a sample its zebra wood
any size any wood
match ya dash 
price 7$ a switch for boxes and 5$ a switch for panels + shipping 
click the link for wood samples 
http://www.oakwoodveneer.com/samples.html


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

gimmi some feedback 2


----------



## tofnlow (Nov 14, 2004)

thats awsome could you make a center counsel with a cut out for a single din and 6 switch's?


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

i can do anythin but without the car its hard for the template


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

wuts ttt and wut about a 6 hole switch box for a regal with oak wood with like a light brown like ur box above


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

oak 6 switch 50 bucks


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Nov 21 2005, 06:43 PM~4250837
> *im thinkin bout makin custom real wood switch boxes an dash mounts
> this one  is a sample its zebra wood
> any size any wood
> ...


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

I like that! Love the zebra lines in the wood


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

bump


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

8 switch, burlwood, price?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Nov 21 2005, 05:19 PM~4251042
> *wuts ttt and wut about a 6 hole switch box for a regal with oak wood with like a light brown like ur box above
> *


just to put the topic at the top... 
looks pretty damn nice man. definatly somethin new..
layta


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

i used wood grain over the face of switchboxed before, but never seen somethin that nice done. I always hated seeing nice trailor cars with thew same ugly switch box my street car had, and dash mounting isnt for every one, so i bet you could make some dough if you spread the word.


----------



## MADD_TRUK_DRIVA (Nov 21, 2005)

THAT SHIT IS REAL NICE, HOMIE...I'LL HOLLA AT YA WHEN I'M READY


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

curly maple 10? pm me


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Thats a good idea .. I've been thinking up ways for custom switch boxes since 6th grade .. But never really considered wood


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

ttt=To The Top


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

ttt nice work


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Nov 21 2005, 06:43 PM~4250837
> *im thinkin bout makin custom real wood switch boxes an dash mounts
> this one  is a sample its zebra wood
> any size any wood
> ...


that shit is HOT :0


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

Mike can you match my wheel?


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

ive seen plenty of mikes work first hand!!! A+++ work! :thumbsup: 





im having him make a burlwood switch panel to match my 90 dash.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Nov 22 2005, 02:47 PM~4256034
> *ive seen plenty of mikes work first hand!!! A+++ work! :thumbsup:
> im having him make a burlwood switch panel to match my 90 dash.
> *



I'm going to give him a shot at at sixteen switch box...


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

let me know how long it takes to build them and a price for a few diferent ones.i will buy some to sell at my shop. :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 22 2005, 03:10 PM~4256271
> *let me know how long it takes to build them and a price for a few diferent ones.i will buy some to sell at my shop. :biggrin:
> *


that's awesome Mike will be happy


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 22 2005, 01:10 PM~4256271
> *let me know how long it takes to build them and a price for a few diferent ones.i will buy some to sell at my shop. :biggrin:
> *




he will be on sometime after 5.


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

thanks..i know i want one for my truck..and i think it will be hot to have them at the shop..i might have one sold now.i just ordered a crappy plexi one for a customer but as soon as he sees the pic of the wood one i know he will want one.. :biggrin:


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

ok we got tha panels almost worked out 
the boxes im thinkin 7$ a switch and panels r 5$ a switch 
here is a panel almost done heavy alum angle for all u hard hitters


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Nov 22 2005, 06:24 PM~4257889
> *ok we got tha panels almost worked out
> the boxes im thinkin 7$ a switch and panels r 5$ a switch
> here is a panel almost done heavy alum angle for all u hard hitters
> ...



can you get mahogony to match my steering wheel?


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

i can get anything jus over the internet hard to match but i can try so i need real close good pixs


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Nov 22 2005, 05:24 PM~4257889
> *ok we got tha panels almost worked out
> the boxes im thinkin 7$ a switch and panels r 5$ a switch
> here is a panel almost done heavy alum angle for all u hard hitters
> ...


thats some cleen shit where u out of and about how long to make both a 6 hole shitch box and a 6 hole switch plate


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

dark burlwood 8 switchbox? price?


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

7$ a switch for a box and 5$ a switch for the plate


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Nov 22 2005, 05:30 PM~4257933
> *dark burlwood 8 switchbox? price?
> *


he already posted them 7 bucks a switch


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Nov 22 2005, 06:29 PM~4257919
> *i can get anything jus over the internet hard to match but i can try so i need real close good pixs
> *


cool... I get some pics and measurements soon.... I'll prob come down and visit to give you all the info you need and it would be cool because we havn't met in person yet......


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

thinkin bout makin 1 with a round top kinda like a peice of pipe cut in half


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Do you make wood switch extensions with the gems on top? 
Here are some if you decide to make a few http://www.streetbeatcustoms.com/airaccessory-swichext.html


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

lmfao i neva thought bout that but shyt yea i could there gonna b a lil high in price but each gotta b done buy hand 
nice idea homi thanx


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

ok here u go every wood pic u can think of 
lol 
http://www.oakwoodveneer.com/samples.html


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Lets see some loaded with switches :biggrin:


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

i gotta get some switches first lol 
ima try a couple tommorow maybe


----------



## 81low (Apr 23, 2005)

that shit pretty nice different but i like it alot :thumbsup:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

off top. im deffinately gettin one


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

can you make em like the angled 10 switch plexi boxes so i could use my existing switchs


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

angled no prob gonna b a lil pricey twice as much work but we can see whats up


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

bump again :biggrin:


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

goin to the wood store this weekend so leme kno what use want


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Good shit man


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

ttt and beyond


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Nov 23 2005, 10:05 PM~4267056
> *goin to the wood store this weekend so leme kno what use want
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

looks real good nice work ,i think you started the `` new trend ``for next year hahahaha


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Nov 23 2005, 03:46 PM~4264788
> *angled no  prob gonna b a lil pricey twice as much work but we can see whats up
> *


  get at me homie


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

bump bump bump bump it up


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

i do custom swivel seats also


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

price on 2 seats :0


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

same design as those or dif post a pic of your idea


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

come on people place ya orders u kno them shyts gonna look hott in ya car 
everyone gonna ask where u get that i want one :biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Nov 22 2005, 11:28 AM~4255174
> *Mike can you match my wheel?
> *


I tried that with mine. It came out cool not a perfect match but good enough.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Nov 21 2005, 05:43 PM~4250837
> *im thinkin bout makin custom real wood switch boxes an dash mounts
> this one  is a sample its zebra wood
> any size any wood
> ...


This shit is tight! :biggrin:


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

hey tha came out pretty good 
dont b tryin to steal my custys tho lol


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Nov 27 2005, 04:24 PM~4285961
> *hey tha came out pretty good
> dont b tryin to steal my custys tho lol
> *


Hey you tha man!
I may have to pick a better one up from u.


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

boxes look nice,i did that a while back too match my steering wheel and i made a part too hold my eq


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)




----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

bump


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Do you have any pics of the finished product (with switches)


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

i jus make the boxes i mad a box for my old mazdog outa corian and a rosewood one for my accord i know they work and ill make em to your sizes if u want


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Dec 4 2005, 06:40 PM~4334987
> *ttt
> *




hey Mike have you set up a paypal account?


----------



## czarr (Oct 13, 2004)

I want one a 10 switch box to 31548 let me know


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

get at me with a pic of ya wood


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

so whats the price on them 10 switch angled boxes uffin:


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

100 $ for angled box and no paypal havnt figured out how ima do it yet


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

shop open lets roll


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## K-Blaze (Nov 2, 2004)

:nono: :nono: :nono: 

Where is your guards & Kickbacks on the table saw :uh: 

























J/P :biggrin: Keep up the goodl work....We Do a lot of custom cabinets and faces and shit and this what you got on your hands is some fucken fire bro....Delta jointer and saw...Good Shit.....Good Luck


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

i also work in a 40 000 sq ft shop with everything else i need jus bought this shyt to have some custom fun on my own time


----------



## madiron (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Dec 17 2005, 10:28 PM~4427357
> *i also work in a 40 000 sq ft shop with everything else i need jus bought this shyt to have some custom fun on my own time
> *


thats a nice rack bro that would look real nice next to my 52" pm me a price on something like that :biggrin:


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

i got tons of shyt like that


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)




----------



## Juiced Parisienne (Mar 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Dec 17 2005, 09:28 PM~4427357
> *i also work in a 40 000 sq ft shop with everything else i need jus bought this shyt to have some custom fun on my own time
> *


how much does one of those run? pm me?


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

with that material like 1200


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

aight people christmas is over now u got some extra $ lets make some boxes 
b the first one in your club the first on yo block the first in your city :biggrin:


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

bump


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Dec 31 2005, 10:22 PM~4524731
> *ttt
> *




Hey Mike I have the measurements on my switch box..... How would you like to meet up in the next week or two.. some night?


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

:biggrin: come on down


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

hmmm thats different


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

u know u want one :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

got it 
printed it on my lil pic printer so i can match the color pretty good from this


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Jan 8 2006, 07:35 PM~4574668
> *got it
> printed it on my lil pic printer so i can match the color pretty good from this
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

ribbion stripe mahogony


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Jan 13 2006, 06:55 PM~4613467
> *ribbion stripe mahogony
> *



very nice Mike!!!!!!


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

what do u think bout the color not bad for a pic


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Jan 13 2006, 10:23 PM~4614824
> *what do u think bout the color not bad for a pic
> *




it looks right on to me... now that sample is just the stain? no urathane on the sample?


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

jus one coat of sealer it will shine up wit the clear


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

:thumbsup: Mike I'll give you a call


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

im goin to the shop in a few should b done today


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Jan 15 2006, 11:00 AM~4624685
> *im goin to the shop in a few should b done today
> *




can;t wait to see it Mike....


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Nov 21 2005, 03:43 PM~4250837
> *im thinkin bout makin custom real wood switch boxes an dash mounts
> this one  is a sample its zebra wood
> any size any wood
> ...


THEY LOOK PRETTY UGLY.... :uh:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

me likes


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

lol r u serious im sure ya blue plexi looks much cleaner


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Jan 16 2006, 02:26 PM~4634847
> *lol r u serious im sure ya blue plexi looks much cleaner
> *


NAW MY CUSTOM SWITCH BOX THA SAYS MY CAR CLUB NAME IN O.E. LOOKS CLEANER....  OH YEA N ITS ALL AIRBRUSHED.!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

good for u post a pic


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

:thumbsup: 

good work Mike....


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

some more of Mike's work... excellent quality and attention to detail....


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I not sure how to say this but.......theres is a lot of wood in this topic. :biggrin: 
The boxes look nice.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

ok who next


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Jan 24 2006, 05:35 PM~4695502
> *bump  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## pennywise619 (Jan 11, 2005)

whats the price on that 16 switch box


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

100$ u pay shipping


----------



## K-Blaze (Nov 2, 2004)

Turned out nice bro..... :thumbsup:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

real fuckin nice homie i gotta get a 8 panel from u for my lincoln ill shoot you some flicks so you can match it up there still 5 dollars a hole right?


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by K-Blaze_@Feb 6 2006, 07:57 PM~4790858
> *Turned out nice bro..... :thumbsup:
> *




Mike's work is A+++++!!!! I can't wait to put it in my ride...


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 11 2006, 06:22 PM~4828224
> *ttt
> *



Yea Your right hommie, that is quality work... If I didnt have the pannl already, I would deffinetly get one made


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bosshogglac_@Feb 11 2006, 09:24 PM~4828788
> *Yea Your right hommie, that is quality work... If I didnt have the pannl already, I would deffinetly get one made
> *




I told you homie.... it looks even better in person...


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Feb 6 2006, 07:08 PM~4790952
> *real fuckin nice homie i gotta get a 8 panel from u for my lincoln ill shoot you some flicks so you can match it up there still 5 dollars a hole right?
> *


heres some pics of the wood grain in my lincoln but instead of a 8 panel switch board lets do a 6 panel


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

Just swapped my switches out of my old plexi box and into one of Mike's custom switch boxes.... his work is A+++++


Looks good... now I just need some nice switch extensions....


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

looks good  :thumbsup:


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

o damn lol tha shyt looks even betta switched up


----------



## Juiced Parisienne (Mar 6, 2005)

Shit looks tight...


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

juiced u eva get tha plate


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lolow+Feb 25 2006, 09:56 PM~4928177-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





thanks guys


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

bump


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 25 2006, 10:41 PM~4928070
> *:thumbsup:
> *


ooooooo shit that fuckin hot :thumbsup:


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

place ya orders summer comin


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Feb 27 2006, 05:12 PM~4939380
> *place ya orders summer comin
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

damn you will be hearing from me soon :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 27 2006, 06:50 PM~4940054
> *damn you will be hearing from me soon :biggrin:
> *




Mike's work is first rate.... High quality and he's good to deal with....


Is this going to be for the lac Nim?


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Feb 27 2006, 04:12 PM~4939380
> *place ya orders summer comin
> *


did you get my instant message i sent you homie i sent you pictures of my wood grain did you get it?


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

nice ass switch box......how much for a 10 switch?


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Feb 28 2006, 06:29 PM~4947997
> *nice ass switch box......how much for a 10 switch?
> *



they are $7 a switch hole.... plus shipping....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 28 2006, 05:34 PM~4948034
> *they are $7 a switch hole.... plus shipping....
> *


thats not bad then...77 shipped....hmm might have to get one later :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Feb 28 2006, 06:36 PM~4948047
> *thats not bad then...77 shipped....hmm might have to get one later :biggrin:
> *




Mikes work is well worth it... you won't be disapointed at all...


----------



## vwlownslo (Feb 14, 2002)

beautiful work bro!


----------



## Jay Shu (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Nov 21 2005, 07:00 PM~4250908
> *gimmi some feedback 2
> *


it wouldnt go with my ride but GREAT idea, dont care for plexi anyway


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

i do high gloss corian 2 kinda like high end kitchen counters


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

hey homie i need a 4 switch panel... how much? and how long will it take? ill get you a pic of my wheel to match it..


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

best pic i got of my wheel right now


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

What would be badass is one of the woodgrain 16 switch boxes with those pyrex switch extension they used to advertise in LRM!!!


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

What would be badass is one of the woodgrain 16 switch boxes with those pyrex switch extension they used to advertise in LRM!!!


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

TTT for Mike(gixxa)....


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 18 2006, 08:08 PM~4653757
> *some more of Mike's work... excellent quality and attention to detail....
> *


that is really top work :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i like what hes doin,he does some really nice work,but my switchbox(plexi)is gettin covered in fabric anyways.


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

shyt i havnt checked this in a while my bad lol


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

here a few ive done


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Apr 22 2006, 10:24 PM~5294720
> *best pic i got of my wheel right now
> 
> 
> ...


price on a 4 switch panel shipped to 54880


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Jul 12 2006, 05:09 PM~5761270
> *here a few ive done
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tofnlow (Nov 14, 2004)

are you latheing (sp) out extensions too by chance?


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by tofnlow_@Jul 12 2006, 07:00 PM~5762428
> *are you latheing (sp) out extensions too by chance?
> *


 :0 that would be tight as hell!


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

thinkin bout it


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Jul 12 2006, 07:57 PM~5762400
> *price on a 4 switch panel shipped to 54880
> 
> 
> *


bout 50 $


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Jul 12 2006, 07:07 PM~5762495
> *:0
> :0 that would be tight as hell!
> *


x2


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Jul 12 2006, 08:22 PM~5763048
> *bout 50 $
> *


damn 12.50 a hole for a panel, but $7 a hole for a box?


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

gotta have some kinda minimum 
gotta spend 15 on wood 5 bucks to mix the color 
gotta get the alum 
lol i dun work for free :biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

nice work man that shit is nice


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

thanx :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

how much for a 10 switch(5 on top, 5 on bottom)Kewazinga


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

TTT


Mike where you been man?


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

damn yo where u ben blue im leavin for vegas wends lol 
gonna try to push some boxes out there 
hows yours doin


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 1 2006, 01:51 PM~6281916
> *damn yo where u ben blue im leavin for vegas wends lol
> gonna try to push some boxes out there
> hows yours doin
> *



my box looks great.... i'
d still like to come up with some extensions for it....


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

i been so fuckin busy 
soon i hope
u got any pix wit all the switchs in it


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 1 2006, 02:05 PM~6281975
> *i been so fuckin busy
> soon i hope
> u got any pix wit all the switchs in it
> *



I thought I had some pics with the switches in it posted in this topic but not sure... if not I'll find some....


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 1 2006, 03:07 PM~6281995
> *I thought I had some pics with the switches in it posted in this topic but not sure... if not I'll find some....
> *


like these :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 1 2006, 02:20 PM~6282052
> *like these  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



there we go..... Thanks Lolow


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 1 2006, 11:36 AM~6282150
> *there we go..... Thanks Lolow
> *


should have your club plaque sand blasted on there 3D


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Oct 1 2006, 03:08 PM~6282387
> *should have your club plaque sand blasted on there 3D
> *



honestly the grain of the mohogany is so nice I wouldn't mess with it... it's a perfect match the ribbon mohogany grain of my steering wheel


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

LIKE THE LOOK OF WOOD BUT IM SURE WEIGHT IS AN ISSUE


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

i sand the thickness to 1/4 inch so there bout the same as a plexi box


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Oct 2 2006, 11:52 AM~6288043
> *LIKE THE LOOK OF WOOD BUT IM SURE WEIGHT IS AN ISSUE
> *



my switch box seems lighter than the plexi one I had or damn close to it in weight


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Oct 2 2006, 09:52 AM~6288043
> *LIKE THE LOOK OF WOOD BUT IM SURE WEIGHT IS AN ISSUE
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

there light


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

Slick as hell yo!!!!

Very nice!!! And Original!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## brad4372 (Apr 14, 2004)

Are you still making these?


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

damn that is nice... that just gave me a good idea :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

blast from the past :roflmao:


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

:uh:


----------

